# Replacement Parts?



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

We will be picking up our "new to us" 2002 26RS in a couple weeks (if the snow is gone and we can park it in our backyard)

I noticed when we were looking at this trailer the white kitchen sink cover was all cut up (I know it is supposed to also be a cutting board but I never used my pop up for one because I knew we would trade it in and whoever bought it would like the fact it was never cut on)

Can one buy replacement parts like these covers from Keystone? I did not notice if there was still the small green cover for smaller part of the sink or a cover for the bathroom sink. Might find these once I do my cleaning of the unit but I was wondering if one can buy new ones through Keystone?


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't think you can order anything directly from Keystone, but instead you will need to stop by a service center and have them order the parts. You could probably even call them up and have them order the items over the phone since it's not warranty related they won't need to see the trailer.









Ron


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You may also check Camping World. The sinks are pretty standard and I'm sure they would have one that fits, and likely at a better price.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

If you order through your dealer, you can have them send the part directly to you. I recently did just that and Keystone had no problems with it. Saved me a trip to Tacoma (and that's all I'm going to say on that).


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Question, Glenn. Does your cutting board fit well on your sink? Mine doesn't and when I was at the rv show, I checked to see if the TT boards fit well -- they did. I surmized that maybe the TT and 5 had different sinks, but they used the same cutting board. My dealer ordered me a new cutting board, but it has the same problem -- doesn't fit proper. Not a killer, but kind of an irritant. Been thinking about taking the router to the new board to see if I couldn't get a better fit, but maybe the ordered the wrong one.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

vdub said:


> Question, Glenn. Does your cutting board fit well on your sink? Mine doesn't and when I was at the rv show, I checked to see if the TT boards fit well -- they did. I surmized that maybe the TT and 5 had different sinks, but they used the same cutting board. My dealer ordered me a new cutting board, but it has the same problem -- doesn't fit proper. Not a killer, but kind of an irritant. Been thinking about taking the router to the new board to see if I couldn't get a better fit, but maybe the ordered the wrong one.
> [snapback]25706[/snapback]​


I'll have to check, had it on once (I'm thinking it didn't fit too well) It's stored in the cabinet above the sink as I have a large one I use normally.

Glenn


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I wouldn't mind if Keystone put out a catalog or website for all the odds-and-ends type parts, especially the stuff that I'm sure is common to nearly all of their trailers. Things like cabinetry components, stuff like that.

Can you tell I need to get a couple of replacement "keep the drawer closed" latches and don't want to hassle with ordering through my local dealer?









Chet.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Super idea, Chet! I agree! Wish they would do that. Even if I could see the stuff on the net and get a part number to order from the dealer so he got his cut would be better than nothing. I doubt we will see it, tho.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Keystone is very busy selling RVs. As long as they are on the up-slope in that regard, courting the return customer is going to take a back seat (although they seem very responsive to issues with their products).


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

the "keep the drawer closed" latches are industry standard and are easily available. Any camper dealer has them as well as some Wal-Marts. They come in a pack of two for about $3.

While I'm on a related subject, we just bought "finger pulls" for all our outside locking doors. As the camper aged, these doors often stuck and you are forced to pull on the key to get them open - the finger pull installs in the lock mechanism so you have something else to pull on.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Missouri,

Thanks for the tip, I'll look for those latches next time I'm in the parts dept at my trailer dealer (which, thankfully, I haven't had to visit in a while).

As for Walmart, we actually don't have one in the area. They are talking about building one about 20 minutes away, which would be great, but the company and the locals are still fighting about it. But I best not open that can of worms. Next to guns, Walmart arguments seem to be the most popular shouting match on that "other" forum...









Chet.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

chetlenox said:


> I wouldn't mind if Keystone put out a catalog or website for all the odds-and-ends type parts, especially the stuff that I'm sure is common to nearly all of their trailers. Things like cabinetry components, stuff like that.
> 
> Can you tell I need to get a couple of replacement "keep the drawer closed" latches and don't want to hassle with ordering through my local dealer?
> 
> ...


 We improvised and used window latches on our 23 rs. Looks prenty neat and drawers don't come out. Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

chetlenox said:


> I wouldn't mind if Keystone put out a catalog or website for all the odds-and-ends type parts, especially the stuff that I'm sure is common to nearly all of their trailers. Things like cabinetry components, stuff like that.
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]25716[/snapback]​


I have a catalog I picked up from a dealer that has everything from screws to fifth wheel hitches in it 567 pages. You could probably build an RV from scratch using this catalog. They have an online version, at www.crestviewrv.com clisk the special parts link.

Regards, Glenn


----------

